# new baby



## mandad (Sep 1, 2009)

Born yesterday at 3.00 pm a healthy little boy. Mum did such a great job and everything seems to be going as it should.

One question, how often should the calf feed?


----------



## she-earl (Sep 2, 2009)

He should get 2 quarts per feeding twice a day.  If you will be switching him from whole milk to milk replacer, I would suggest three or four feedings of whole milk and then begin a gradual switch.  Ex.  Next two feedings one pint of milk replacer and three pints of whole milk.  After these feedings, I would mix the ratio as 2 pints of each.  Then go to one pint whole milk and three pints of milk replacer.  Then finally you will be at 2 quarts of milk replacer per feeding.  I have found that a gradual switch will greatly reduce the chance of him getting scours.  After the first feeding or two, you could teach him to drink from a bucket.  Have fun with him.


----------



## mandad (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. What I actually meant was that he is suckling from his mother and I wondered how often and for how long he should suckle from her.


----------



## she-earl (Sep 2, 2009)

We are dairy farmers.  If he is with his mother, I don't think you will need to be taking him from her.  My BIL raises beef cow/calf pairs and he lets them together all the time.  He just rides his meadows making sure that all mothers and babies are doing fine.


----------



## mandad (Sep 2, 2009)

so I should just leave them to it and trust that the mum knows if her calf's getting the right amount of milk. I wasn't planning on separating them, I just want to make sure there are no problems.


----------



## she-earl (Sep 2, 2009)

If he isn't walking around doing a lot of "crying", I would take that to mean that he is getting enough to drink.  If you are around when he stands up, I would watch and see if he stretches.  Stretching is a sign that he is feeling good.  If you want him to be frinedly, you will need to spend time petting him, etc.


----------



## mandad (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks so much !! he does stretch and is skipping around. Now I'm wondering if HE might be a SHE because although he has a tufty hairy bit on his underside I also reckon I saw Him pee out of his back end. Now I'm really confused!!!


----------



## she-earl (Sep 3, 2009)

If "he" is peeing from underneath the tail, you have a girl.  Congratulations.  If possible, look between the calf's back legs for a scrotum or under the tail for just an anus.  From what you say, it would appear that she is doing just fine.  I would suggest not just "forgetting" about her but continue to keep up-to-date on her actions.  You will begin to learn what is normal for her and when you notice a change (just laying around, no stretching, eyes look "sad") then there would be cause for concern.


----------



## Sara (Sep 29, 2009)

Peeing from behind is a girl.  What made you think it was a bull?  Did you feel for the scrotum?


----------

